# Do I have an RSM 130 or 130D?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Are there any quick tell-tales that let me know which one I have? It's previously loved but new to me - looking forward to setting up my first SW


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

I think

1) hood has serial number which you can ask red sea,,, 130d or 130 is printed there as well
2) digital timer is 130d for sure
3) skimmer is slightly different
4 google differences

Hope this helps

Msjboy


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

OK. I have the 130


----------

